# Sunfire Setup with RXV 1400



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello all I am new to the site but old to music

Here is my setup

I have a sung fire 7400 power amp using my Yaham RXV 1400 as a pre amp would like another pre amp but not sure if its worth spending money on one & what does one get with all the new HDI stuff out there!

I am runing a HTPC as well with an Asus Xonar 1.3 delux card - running analog from the sound card to the Yamaha to the amp. I don't want another reciever they change all the time not worth the moeny needing to upgrade every 2 years!

I am running som Cerwin Vega CLS 15" for fronts & rears, must say the amp makes them really work well

What Pre Amp if I was to get one should I get? the sunfire is just to much at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, erasma!



> I have a sung fire 7400 power amp using my Yaham RXV 1400 as a pre amp would like another pre amp but not sure if its worth spending money on one & what does one get with all the new HDI stuff out there!


Never heard of HDI - I guess you mean HDMI? 

That Yamaha seems to be a decent receiver and I'm sure it works fine as a pre-amp. The only reason I can see to upgrade would be for a better remote that would run macros (but that could just be bought separately) or to get HDMI capability. But you would also have to have a TV with an HDMI input, and components with HDMI outputs, or in the process of upgrading your gear for HDMI, to make that worthwhile. If that be doesn't apply to you, then don't worry about it and enjoy what you have!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL
Sorry you right it's HDMI 

Yes I have a 42" LCD with HDMI already.

Everything works perfectly just is a pain when one runs out of HDMI inputs on ones TV

I need 3 HDMI inputs

1) PS3
2) PC
3) Sat TV

TV only has 2 HDMI connections!

Nice to have the option to run passthrough DTS HD from my HTPC.


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

oops posted twice 

sorry


----------

